# diagnosis code - rocephin injection



## snjberry (May 3, 2011)

can someone tell me diagnosis code for rocephin injection.  HCPCS/CPT want medication specified.
Thanks
Sandi B


----------



## ehanna (May 3, 2011)

snjberry said:


> can someone tell me diagnosis code for rocephin injection.  HCPCS/CPT want medication specified.
> Thanks
> Sandi B




If your asking for the HCPC's code it is J0696 per 250mg with administration cpt code of 96372. The diagnosis would be whatever the doctor was treating. I hope this helps  

Emily


----------



## snjberry (May 4, 2011)

thank you


----------

